# Hair Butter



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

I have had this recipe for a long time, I have used it a few times on my kids hair...it seems to help. Probably over time I may make some adjustments to it.

6ozs Shea Butter 
2ozs Coconut Oil 
1oz Beeswax
1oz Mac Nut Butter (or any other soft butter like Mango, Illipe,etc) 
.5oz Rice Bran Oil (or jojoba Oil) 
.2oz Vitamin E 
2 tsp Cornstarch (go by your taste) 

I scented mine with Rosemary EO and Lavender 
I also tried a Neroli 

This is for thick hair, frizzy stuff... since I am African-American..we have thick hair..my kids hair is thick and dry..dry scalp :roll:  so thats why the rosemary came in.. I may try Tea Tree with it next time

Let me know if any of you try it :wink:


----------



## Lisa (Jul 17, 2008)

I want to try this. Since I have thick and frizzy-dry hair!
I'll let you know!
Thanks


----------



## IanT (Jul 17, 2008)

yeaaaaaah...coco butter on the scalp is awwwwwwwwesome...that or aloe vera (thats been strained to get out all flesh..itll leave little white things in your hair othewise...)


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome recipe! I too have had to make my own hair remedy since nothing on the store shelves work for me. I will try this. Thank you!


----------

